# my Rockport trip and a trout question



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Got back today from Rockport, caught tons of trout on a pink/chrome ss jr and a massie ladyfish as the sun was coming up, it was still pretty dark and i thought i had a big trout that jumped. I was wrong.

Now the question, most of the trout seemed to be on the skinny side, any reasoning for this??


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Might be the bigger trout arent gonna spend the energy to chase ss jr. Skinny ones have to feed more. Try some live mullet or croaker and bigger ones with hit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you think big trout won't eat a SsJr you are trippin

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

smgregorek said:


> Might be the bigger trout arent gonna spend the energy to chase ss jr. Skinny ones have to feed more. Try some live mullet or croaker and bigger ones with hit.


Mrdjay on this forum won the STAR tourney for the upper coast a year ago. The trout was caught in July on a bone super spook jr, and weighed over 9 pounds.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Big fish will hit small baits often. My largest trout 7.5# hit a black magic sand eel jr.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think the problem with skinny trout in Rockport is overfishing. That Aransas/Copano bay system gets tons of pressure with Port Aransas and Rockport so close. Just my observation. We fished that water exclusively for about 10 years, about 8 years ago. We have since relocated to bay systems with larger biomass on average.


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

Agieangler, if you don't mind me asking, which Bay systems are you fishing, and do you usually wade or boat fish....? I fish Rockport, Copano, & San Antonio, and find the catching to be pretty spotty....I figured it was just me not using good techniques, or holding my mouth the wrong way....!


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Why would fishing pressure cause the trout to be skinny? The getting run to death? LOL I would think lack of fish or small maybe a symptom of over fishing.



Aggieangler said:


> I think the problem with skinny trout in Rockport is overfishing. That Aransas/Copano bay system gets tons of pressure with Port Aransas and Rockport so close. Just my observation. We fished that water exclusively for about 10 years, about 8 years ago. We have since relocated to bay systems with larger biomass on average.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

moore said:


> Got back today from Rockport, caught tons of trout on a pink/chrome ss jr and a massie ladyfish as the sun was coming up, it was still pretty dark and i thought i had a big trout that jumped. I was wrong.
> 
> Now the question, most of the trout seemed to be on the skinny side, any reasoning for this??


 I am not a biologist or an Aggie but the combination of drought and over fishing could be a factor. "skinny" trout are young trout and the fat ones are filleted frozen in someones freezer.


----------

